

Professional networking is broken - crob
https://medium.com/@ColeSimmons/professional-networking-is-broken-8bcbd3066a67

======
aj0strow
A friend started on a location-based meeting tool for freelance professionals.
[http://thereachapp.com/](http://thereachapp.com/)

